# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Teaser in PlayStation Official Magazine



## tempBOT (May 8, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Teaser in PlayStation Official Magazine*
Hint in Official Playstation Magazine
              We all knew it was going to come eventually but we didn’t know when exactly. Luckily, looks like we’ve got some extra tidbits of information to work with today. Earlier this week, Craig Fairbrass, Voice Actor of Gaz and Ghost in the series, hinted at what seems to be Modern Warfare 3. In a radio interview with a UK Radiostation, Fairbrass says “I did Call of Duty: Modern Warfare as Gaz and then I did Ghost in Modern Warfare 2, which has become one of the more iconic figures in the history of computer games, which is great.” and then went on to say, “And I’ve just been out in LA doing something that’s going to be announced in May,” he added. “I’ve just been out there doing some bits and pieces, and one is to do with… I can’t say too much”

Today, we have a little bit more hints. Spotted in a UK magazine today;






[Image from PushSquare.com]

The picture seems real and we can see in that photo, the next magazine will go on sale on June 8. So we should have some info then or even earlier as Fairbrass said.

Source: GameCrunch

Source

Contributed by ShadowSonic2​


----------



## Ikki (May 8, 2011)

Repeated thread but at least that's a better photo.

Also, wooooooow, cocky much?


----------



## Slyakin (May 8, 2011)

"The biggest game in the world returns"

It looks like it too; All I ever hear about when I talk about video games in my school is COD. COD COD COD COD COD OMFG.

This cash-cow will basically implode from all the milking.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 8, 2011)

Too bad there won't be online play for PS3 users.


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Too bad there won't be online play for PS3 users.


what does a online play for a game most likely getting released in nov have to do with a situation happened in apr/may ?


----------



## Ikki (May 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't follow the troll's conversation.


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Too bad there won't be online play for PS3 users.


I don't even own a ps3 but... lolwut? I hope that's a little joke you have there.


As I said in another thread, I'm not really looking forward to it. Something seriously has to change with these games besides a few new maps for multi-player and a change in graphics. More zombies or special ops aren't suggested also.


----------



## Fluto (May 8, 2011)

i have been keeping this quiet because it didnt seem important but

At Game in Australia I saw this drawn on a white board out the front 
now just forget about the artistic side (like how good it is)
but look at it as this 
THIS IS Ghost!!?? 










these were taken 11/4/11


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm not a troll.  It was just a joke.  I don't own a PS3, but I was simply referring to PSN being down.  I don't actually think that PSN will be down in November (or whenever MW3 comes out).


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 8, 2011)

Wasn't it already said that the next game in the Modern Warfare saga wouldn't be MW3, but a story revolving around the character of Ghost that takes place in the time frame of the first two games?

Seems a little preemptive to advertise it as MW3 when it is really just a spin-off of a side series.


----------



## machomuu (May 8, 2011)

NO!!!  Every time a new CoD comes out school is 90% more annoying!


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 8, 2011)

The ad says it'll return. It doesn't say it'll change anything. Which is alright, we never expected them to anyway.


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Wasn't it already said that the next game in the Modern Warfare saga wouldn't be MW3, but a story revolving around the character of Ghost that takes place in the time frame of the first two games?
> 
> Seems a little preemptive to advertise it as MW3 when it is really just a spin-off of a side series.


I thought that was just just some big rumor, no?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 8, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by the big posters with Ghost plastered on them, it's looking like it wasn't a rumor.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

Biggest game in the world? But Halo 3 already came out!


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 8, 2011)

I think that Zelda games beat COD as well.


----------



## purechaos996 (May 8, 2011)

Only reason CoD is the "most anticipated game" Is because younger kids who haven't played the classic games only have this as a base for whats good. Its like the how rock music has gone from good to horrible over the past generations.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

To be fair, I played Black OPs for a while, got to 3rd prestige...I played it a hell of a lot more than MW2. 

Bottom line: CoD games are fun for a short while, but completely shallow and unengaging compared to the likes of Halo: Reach.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> To be fair, I played Black OPs for a while, got to 3rd prestige...I played it a hell of a lot more than MW2.
> 
> Bottom line: CoD games are fun for a short while, but completely shallow and unengaging compared to the likes of Halo: Reach.



I don't really enjoy Halo or CoD. The multiplayer on both are fairly shallow and uninteresting for anywhere past the first month or so. There is only so much time before you realize you are playing the same 10 maps with the same five weapons that you like, over, and over, and over again. Have yet to play an FPS online from this generation that could keep me going and interested on a daily basis for more than a month.

Plus, that's the point where a lot of the better player base dies off and starts playing less, while the noobs become ever more prevalent, ruining the game due to not wanting to learn.


----------



## jerome27 (May 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> To be fair, I played Black OPs for a while, got to 3rd prestige...I played it a hell of a lot more than MW2.
> 
> Bottom line: CoD games are fun for a short while, but completely shallow and unengaging compared to the likes of Halo: Reach.



I thought Halo: Reach had a pretty good story, even if certain parts were kind of predictable. It's only problem was that it was a little too short. Firefight really sold that game for me. 

CoD Blacl Ops had a better story than most CoD games. (Do the rest have stories?)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

They do have stories, just not as...contrived.


----------



## Devin (May 8, 2011)

Nice, can't wait. I believe this COD follows the storyline of when Ghost joined the 141 Taskforce. Should be interesting, at least to me.


----------



## Fluto (May 8, 2011)

My friend said it was a prequel which explains the Ghost drawing.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 8, 2011)

i've heard that it is supposed to be a prequel, that was a rumor a long time ago (a month maybe)


----------



## redact (May 8, 2011)

are you kidding me? it's just a big 3
how do you know it's not just an ad for uncharted 3?


----------



## AshuraZro (May 8, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> are you kidding me? it's just a big 3
> how do you know it's not just an ad for uncharted 3?


Because it makes zero sense to advertise Uncharted 3 in this fashion given we already know a fair bit about it and have seen it several times?


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> are you kidding me? it's just a big 3
> how do you know it's not just an ad for uncharted 3?


Well with Uncharted 3 already announced and shown off, I'd assume they wouldn't hint at that game with a Digital looking Green number 3 which goes with Modern Warfare's lettering in some way. With CoD MW 2 doing so well I'm willing to assume that "The biggest game in the world returns" is hinting at another Modern Warfare.


----------



## Joe88 (May 8, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has a night vision overlay on the number
just look at the mw2 logo http://www.mapmodnews.com/images/library/i...-black-1024.jpg


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks for the pic also.
I won't deny it's possibly not MW 3 but if anything else I would say it's definitely not Uncharted 3 since the Uncharted logo seems to have a bit more of a ruff style to it. 


I'm not really looking forward to it but it's likely I'll end up buying it so I don't feel like an outcast playing Gears of War, or some other game, while everyone on my Friends List is whoring this for 6 months. Plus, it'll be a nice little buff to my game collection.

The only thing that bothers me is why we only know the Playstation mag will have this article. Might we expect more info in other magazines or sites in the coming weeks or month also?


----------



## junkerde (May 8, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> i have been keeping this quiet because it didnt seem important but
> 
> At Game in Australia I saw this drawn on a white board out the front
> now just forget about the artistic side (like how good it is)
> ...


reminds me of Vic Rattlehead HA!


----------



## LINK289 (May 8, 2011)

"The biggest game in the world returns" This time only partially created by the men that brought you the first two.

If I remember, Infinity Ward isn't the lead this time right? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

IIRC There are like 2 or 3 teams working on it. Infinity Ward, Sledgehammer games, and Raven Software. I do believe Infinity Ward is the lead though.
Correct me if I'm wrong though.

Infinity Ward is all... Blehhhh now with new members, the loss of old members, and what not.

EDIT: I meant to add that I think Raven Software is working on mutliplayer this time.


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2011)

When i juist get black ops...


----------



## Maz7006 (May 8, 2011)

LINK289 said:
			
		

> "The biggest game in the world returns" This time only partially created by the men that brought you the first two.
> 
> If I remember, Infinity Ward isn't the lead this time right? Or am I wrong?



not fully

they are getting some help from sledge hammer and raven games iirc


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Only reason CoD is the "most anticipated game" Is because younger kids who haven't played the classic games only have this as a base for whats good. Its like the how rock music has gone from good to horrible over the past generations.


I like CoD and i played the classics...


----------



## Maz7006 (May 8, 2011)

just to add, there wasn't anything particularly wrong with MW2; just the community of people that play it online; abusing areas of the game, and annoying kill-streaks. (more of the OMA-DangerClose-GL people) other than that i didn't find anything else wrong with the game and i have clocked some 25 hours to date into that game

as for the single player, it was fine, but lacked epic moments that was present in mw1 ; and it was rather short (then again aren't all CoD games like that?) 

im particular satisfied with BlackOps; even though some cod people didn't really get into it

all in all, if mw3 doesn't live up to 'expectation' and if i don't find a good reason to buy it, i simply wont and pretty much retire on FPS  

something revolutionary must be done, something along the lines of what happened with mw1 etc.


----------



## Berthenk (May 8, 2011)

The biggest game? Surely this has got to be CoD, no people at all that are as cocky as the CoD fanboys/company.


----------



## SparkFenix (May 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you think CoD is the best series ever and the only hardcore game?


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not really the best series ever, but an addicting game to play with friends
And "hardcore" refers to gamers that plays game often.
So hardcore gaming is basically a misunderstood word most of the time.
It is a fun game but i'm not as cocky as to say "I'm so badass i play CoD cause im hardcore it's the best game ever and every other game is sissy"


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> And "hardcore" refers to gamers that plays game often.
> So hardcore gaming is basically a misunderstood word most of the time.



Most people use it to mean "I only play ultra violent games, graphics and realistic deformation and splatter from headshots are more important than gameplay". I like to think of a hardcore gamer to mean "That cunt who always beats your hard earned high score by 1 point, on every game you play".

EDIT: But on-topic, well this will be fun for a hour or 2 then I'll get online and be instantly board.


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2011)

A thing i like to do on CoD is collect trophies.


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2011)

I'm absolutely in love with the CoD series and have played for about 150 hours in MW2 atm, and not tired of it all. Absolutely brilliant game. So I'm really looking forward to CoD MW3. Can't wait!


----------



## luke_c (May 8, 2011)

Unless CoD pulls off something amazing, e.g. Not repeat the same game three years in a row, then I can't see it taking me away from Battlefield 3.


----------



## rad140 (May 8, 2011)

At least it's something, but it doesn't say much of anything.

Honestly, what is so great about Ghost?  The guy wears a mask with a skull print on it and has the personality of a piece of cardboard.
Sure, that comic gives some more insight into him, but that wasn't in the game.

And a prequel game based on said comic just seems lazy to me.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

Finally, a new COD game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Finally, a new COD game.



Finally? Really? Is a CoD release every year not enough for you?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 8, 2011)

....these sequels are getting ridiculous..


----------



## B3astinSnipes (May 8, 2011)

i quess by new COD game he means a possible good one..cuz in reality BO sucked and i cant stand it..MW2 FTW!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 8, 2011)

B3astinSnipes said:
			
		

> i quess by new COD game he means a possible good one..cuz in reality BO sucked and i cant stand it..MW2 FTW!




in fact...some people say the opposite...MW2's story sucked and Black Ops was better...guess it all depends on the person..

eventually Activision is going to run out of countires to go to war with


----------



## DarkLG (May 8, 2011)

If they don't have some  big change in this I'm not buying it I already felt cheated buying Black Ops damn gamestop not wanting to accept my return lol


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> A thing i like to do on CoD is collect trophies.


I like how your sig says you have 0 trophies


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 8, 2011)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BURN XD


----------



## Fudge (May 8, 2011)

I'm excited. MW2 is so fun. I still play it. I thought Black Ops was rather weak with its MP but the campaign was great and I love zombies


----------



## hova1 (May 8, 2011)

COD will go the way of Tony Hawk and Guitar Hero


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 8, 2011)

Another Call of Duty eh? Black ops' Multiplayer got boring very quickly for me. I may pass on this CoD; They need to completely reinvent the gameplay for me to be interested again.


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely in love with the CoD series and have played for about 150 hours in MW2 atm, and not tired of it all. Absolutely brilliant game. So I'm really looking forward to CoD MW3. Can't wait!


691 hours for multiplayer here :-)

Don't get me wrong, I loved that game. It was actually my first Call of Duty and I found it be be ridiculously fun. I then went and purchased or borrowed CoD2, 3, 4, WaW , and eventually Blops and something kind of struck me with "When do these games change?". I've put so many hours into these games to the point where I don't really want to touch them again unless something is drastically changed or EVERYONE I know is playing which will happen.

Out of all of them I did enjoy MW2 though. The pace of it is really nice and, believe it or not, with the 28+ days I have clocked noob tubing, OMA/DC, commando, camping kill streak whores, and whatever else was never a problem UNLESS I were facing a team with the majority of users surrounding me and whoring those.


I know I'll probably have fun with MW3 but, like all the rest lately, it'll die off really fast for me unless there's something interesting that'll catch my eye.


----------



## Brian117 (May 8, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> COD will go the way of Tony Hawk and Guitar Hero



How can you even compare COD to 2 different genre style of games? I don't think COD will go the way of the games you mentioned because in COD, everything is new in every game. Unlike Guitar Hero where you just sit playing the same notes, and if you fail the song you just end up playing the SAME notes again. And Tony Hawk was never a hot game series.

Still though, don't see how you compare COD to Guitar Hero and Tony Hawk.


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

I think he's speaking of the 1 game release each year. As if it will eventually get old and die out. IIRC, They have much more planned with the CoD series from previous interviews which in some opinions may hurt the series over all.


----------



## coolness (May 8, 2011)

great news cannot wait for the game and is ifinity ward back inthe race or not?


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> LINK289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> great news cannot wait for the game and is ifinity ward back inthe race or not?


They're sill leading but there are 2 other developers helping. Raven Software is on multiplayer and Sledgehammer games is on the rest of the experience. 
It's not the same Infinity Ward so it's hard to say how this game will be handled. Many employees were either fired or left the team and the team has a lot of new faces.


----------



## hova1 (May 8, 2011)

I compare COD to Tony Hawk and Guitar Hero because they have all been destroyed by Activision.
EA created SKATE and Rock Band as a an answer and Activision lost + people lost interest. Now EA is publishing Battlefield 3. What do you think will happen? Activion will never learn and i don't want them to.
I hope they'll go bankrupt.


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2011)

Seriously, from the footage I've seen of Battlefield 3 it looks like it's going to be a very realistic shooter. And take my word that people won't play realistic games online for a long time. People want fun and quick almost arcade like shooting action, not über realistic waving guns with crosshairs that move all over the place just for the realism. 
Haven't see anything multiplayer related though, but these details really make it a potential CoD killer or just another game that nobody will play online in 6 months from here.


----------



## Nebz (May 8, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> I compare COD to Tony Hawk and Guitar Hero because they have all been destroyed by Activision.
> EA created SKATE and Rock Band as a an answer and Activision lost + people lost interest. Now EA is publishing Battlefield 3. What do you think will happen? Activion will never learn and i don't want them to.
> I hope they'll go bankrupt.


Errr the lead developers for Rock Band was the Harmonix team. EA did publish but I see where you're getting at. I don't think Rock Band was answer to Guitar Hero. Both of those games are surely in the same category but Activision took it a bit too far with the Guitar Hero series and with the music game market not doing so well something had to be done. So now Guitar Hero is gone for an indefinite amount of time. 
Sure there was a bit of competition between both titles but if you look at Guitar Hero's marketing you'll see where they fail.


EDIT:Hoping they go backrupt and people possibly being left out of jobs isn't really nice.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 8, 2011)

[youtube]WsFswQ7W81c[/youtube]


----------



## DarkLG (May 8, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> [youtube]WsFswQ7W81c[/youtube]


hahahaha this was awesome lol it's so true though =/


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 8, 2011)

Next thing you know, they're going to make "Wii Kill"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> "The biggest game in the world returns"
> 
> It looks like it too; All I ever hear about when I talk about video games in my school is COD. COD COD COD COD COD OMFG.
> 
> This cash-cow will basically implode from all the milking.


LOL, THIS!
Not just at school mate. EVERYWHERE!!!!
Funny, how I had to listen those little 5-10 year old kids talking about PSN and Black Ops every single day for couple of weeks..

edit: OHHHHH NO PSN YET!


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Seriously, from the footage I've seen of Battlefield 3 it looks like it's going to be a very realistic shooter. And take my word that people won't play realistic games online for a long time. People want fun and quick almost arcade like shooting action, not über realistic waving guns with crosshairs that move all over the place just for the realism.
> Haven't see anything multiplayer related though, but these details really make it a potential CoD killer or just another game that nobody will play online in 6 months from here.



I agree, that pretty much ruined Metal Of Honor for me.


----------



## FireGrey (May 9, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> B3astinSnipes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they will make some wars


----------



## leeday100196 (May 9, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Too bad there won't be online play for PS3 users.


How do you know that PSN isn't gonna be back in time for that? Everyone knows they're waiting until E3 to release it...


----------



## boktor666 (May 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> "The biggest game in the world returns"
> 
> It looks like it too; All I ever hear about when I talk about video games in my school is COD. COD COD COD COD COD OMFG.
> 
> This cash-cow will basically implode from all the milking.


this +1


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 9, 2011)

i hope the multiplayer has holes cuz without it on the pc, its gonna be quite boring like crysis most of the day


----------



## FireGrey (May 9, 2011)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, i got the trophys when PSN was down though.
Have about 46% of black ops trophies so far


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 9, 2011)

I guessing the _next_ COD will be the first for project cafe right?



			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## FireGrey (May 9, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> I guessing the _next_ COD will be the first for project cafe right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say they have the money to


----------

